# SE-R Gauges on GA



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i wasnt sure where to put this thread, but is there a way to put the SE-R tach and speedo on the GA16. i wanna do this on my b14, but i want the guages to be correct. i kno that on some domestic cars, theres a hand held computer that re-calibrates the needles so that you get the correct readings


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It may be possible. The connectors are the same, but the pin functions are not all the same. You would have to rewire the cables. Also, the tach signal comes from the computer, and I'm not sure if the wire is present in the cable to the combination meter without a tach.

Get yourself a B14 FSM from www.phatg20.net and examine the wiring diagrams.

Lew


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

somebody did this and it worked fine, he was on sr20 and here i forgot his name tho.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

jlee1469 said:


> somebody did this and it worked fine, he was on sr20 and here i forgot his name tho.


see i fugured, you would have to put the guages in, and then there would be a computer that would simply re-calibrate the computer attached to the guages


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

himbo said:


> see i fugured, you would have to put the guages in, and then there would be a computer that would simply re-calibrate the computer attached to the guages


Even if you could, The speedo is wrong... The SR speedo goes to 140 mph, where as the GA platform cars speedo goes to 120 mph... the entire scale will be off if not calibrated correctly.. Why not just get the ones designed for the GA and save yourself the trouble? Guess I don't get what your getting at..


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

myoung said:


> Even if you could, The speedo is wrong... The SR speedo goes to 140 mph, where as the GA platform cars speedo goes to 120 mph... the entire scale will be off.. Why not just get the ones designed for the GA and save yourself the trouble?


i actually wanted the *stock* B14 SE-R guages. but i wanted to see if i could rig them on my GA? 

any thoughts on this? i think i'll also try sr forums to broaden my replies, but keep it coming here :thumbup:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

For some reason my old GA had a SER speedo. You can calibrate the speedo for the right speed. I had to get it done because my odometer stopped turning.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

James said:


> For some reason my old GA had a SER speedo. You can calibrate the speedo for the right speed. I had to get it done because my odometer stopped turning.


really....? how do you calibrate it? and where would i go for something like that?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

himbo said:


> i actually wanted the *stock* B14 SE-R guages. but i wanted to see if i could rig them on my GA?
> 
> any thoughts on this? i think i'll also try sr forums to broaden my replies, but keep it coming here :thumbup:


What so special about stock SE-R gauges?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

himbo said:


> really....? how do you calibrate it? and where would i go for something like that?


There is a potentiometer on the back that has to have the resistance set so that it reads the proper speed. I don't know the exact details as I was on deployment overseas when my dad had it done for me. I guess you'd either need a dyno or a GPS system and trial and error to do it.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

myoung said:


> What so special about stock SE-R gauges?


140 mph, and 7k redline, i know its stupid, but stupid is, stupid does :thumbup:

potentimeter??? i am soo confused, do you think any shops would do it, or is this one of those home mods?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Check Sign links <---click here


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

are you talking about the gauge swap write up? the thing is, i have the stock tach, i wanna put in the SE-R tach and speedo on my b14 GA16 200sx SE


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

himbo said:


> are you talking about the gauge swap write up? the thing is, i have the stock tach, i wanna put in the SE-R tach and speedo on my b14 GA16 200sx SE


really pointless except for the spedo going up an extra few MPH, however your engine will cut off before you even get close to it in the 1st place.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

ya, sounds like just trying to look faster than he is ?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

here is the thread, his name is hellfire

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=109751

if you look at his picture page, he has a GA engine and the SER cluster.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> really pointless except for the spedo going up an extra few MPH, however your engine will cut off before you even get close to it in the 1st place.


JWT ECU.

i am turboing my car over the next year or so, i want to put the SE-R gauges, plus i will admit that they do look pretty damn cool

thank you very much jlee, btw, I LOVE THAT BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



jeff9nissan said:


> ya, sounds like just trying to look faster than he is ?


i'm not, going for the "looks like i'm faster than i am" thing, i'll just be fast (on a track of course), and for anyone who doesnt think that i'll be turboing my car, well, i've already begun to collect the parts, so it will just take time

p


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

np and thanks for the comment!

if anything, i'll test it myself my buddy has a ser cluster laying around.

gl with your turbo project, i'll start mine next year.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh i thought this was about the swap write up my bad


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i have an SE-L cluster (sr20) in my GXE (ga16) and its not off. Believe me, i've tested on those radar trailers, and was clocked doing 51 in a 35 (the speedo said 51 as well).

its not that hard at all. The only difference is that the odometer cant be removed. www.ninety-9.com has the writeup you will need. You do have to re-wire it (very simple, tells you how on the website), and there is a wire coming out of the ECU for the tach...its the blue wire with the orange stripe, dont confuse it with the blue wire with the red stripe one near it. Its not the pain in the ass that people make it seem.


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Yup. =) Even though I didn't have to to have it working properly in the ga16, I wired that stupid low washer light... the rest is plug and play. 

I like to see 150MPH over the 130... 



jlee1469 said:


> here is the thread, his name is hellfire
> 
> http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=109751
> 
> if you look at his picture page, he has a GA engine and the SER cluster.


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh and I checked at radar posts, MPH's are right on. 

Show us pics when u get it ur ga16


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

HellFire said:


> Oh and I checked at radar posts, MPH's are right on.
> 
> Show us pics when u get it ur ga16


hmm interesting, so does the computer automatically reset itself to the ne gauges?


----------



## HellFire (Nov 11, 2003)

Dont know. The vvs and the computer don't seem to be reseting. I didn't do the door switch trick in order to reset anything either. 

At first, I bought it in attempt to have a stepping stone and do a sr swap later on. But I have tested it's accuracy in the 15-50 MPH range. As soon as I drive 100 mph and it feels like 40mph ill let you know.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, I'm always late on these things. Listen up.

Since you already have a 200sx SE with a 1.6L tachometer, you can use the SR20 tachometer cluster. It is direct plug and play, same pin locations and everything. Each cluster has its own electronics, so the needles won't be off, they read the same voltages from the ECU.

The cluster swap on my page is only for people who don't have tachometers to begin with.

THESE 2 CLUSTERS CAN BE SWAPPED WITH ONE-ANOTHER WITH NO MODIFCATION:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> damn, I'm always late on these things. Listen up.
> 
> Since you already have a 200sx SE with a 1.6L tachometer, you can use the SR20 tachometer cluster. It is direct plug and play, same pin locations and everything. Each cluster has its own electronics, so the needles won't be off, they read the same voltages from the ECU.
> 
> ...


what about the speedo? what do i do about that?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what about the speedometer? as long as you swap out the entire cluster, the speedometer will be fine. They both read the same voltages, so even though the SE-R speedometer looks different, 60MPH is 60MPH, it prolly has a stiffer spring or a different motor or something that will ensure it's correct. 

The only reason your speedometer would be off is if you swapped out ONLY the faces.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

but that would also mean that i would have to keep the odometer from the other car right? that would really suck, is there anyway around that?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ahhh, yes. You cannot swap the odometer between the 2. IMO, the best option is to find one with similar miles. or get one with higher mileage, and install it when they're both the same.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

dammitt.... no other way around huh?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

heh sorry, i didnt have a tach to begin with so i was using your article


----------

